# Krenov Cabinet



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My second Krenov cabinet, this one for my brother as a wedding gift. Walnut and zebrawood (alder for the stand). Was very fun to design; made a few changes as I went along. -SW


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice! He will love it.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

*Very impressive*

That is beautiful! I really like the woods you chose.
One question, how is the cabinet attached to the base?
Great work:thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice work, buts what's a "Krenov Cabinet"?

Mark


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

http://jameskrenov.com


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice. I'm sure JK would approve!

I have had the pleasure of meeting mr. Krenov in person back in the early 1980's. He was a very nice, humble fellow. He came by my shop one day but not to see me. He was tagging along with another fellow who I was doing some business with. It was quite a treat!

Bret


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks great! I'm not sure I'd trust myself to pick out the right woodgrain to be strong enough with those pretty legs... but maybe I'm just too used to chunky arts and crafts style.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. You're very kind.

The top is attached with screws from underneath. Didn't want to make it permanent because I wanted to be sure that the legs would be stable enough; worried about it being too top-heavy in earthquake country. That's the main reason why I flared out the legs like that. I also made the base wider and deeper than the cabinet. Overall, it's very stable.

How nice to have met Mr. Krenov, even if only incidentally.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a very sharp looking cabinet. I love the strong appearance of finger joints or dovetails on carcase sides. I know a lot of people don't like seeing endgrain, but I prefer the visual interest it provides. How did you work the legs to look alike? Hand tools, router templates.. just curious. It's almost Greene and Krenov with the cloudliftish tops to the base. Very cool.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

It looks VERY detailed and nice.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I cut all of the legs with the bandsaw, so if you line them up together before construction, you'll see that they don't match up exactly. I cut the blanks to the same size so I was sure to have the proper proportions. Doing it again I might use a template and a router to finish.


----------

